# [off-topic] mi experiencia

## elsdello

Hola a todos,

bueno este post es para hablar sobre mi propia experiencia con gentoo y con gnu/linux en general.

Yo descubir el sistema operativo gnu/linux por pura casualidad, porque entre en una web que vendia un pack de la suse 7.algo o 6.algo que aun tiene que estar por casa, eran 5 o 6 cd's y varios manuales y me puse a instalarlo en mi pentium 75 y mas adelante probe con mi pentium II, la verdad es que me tuve que pelear bastante con la instalación sobretodo con el pentium 75, ya que era el principio del yast y con el pentium II fue algo mas gràfico, quede bastante contento, pero no aprofundice más la verdad.

Luego cuando se me vino otra vez el entusiasmo de avanzar en gnu/linux, más que nada porque ya estaba un poco pip del pip Windows, entre en algunos chats des gnu/linux y me recomendaron Mandrake por su facilidad, y la verdad es que facil era, en un momento lo tuve todo instalado y funcionando en su version 9.0 si no recuerdo mal.

Estuve funcionando con Madrake y luego Mandriva bastante tiempo, es más me iba tant bien que quite el windows de mi ordenador, porque llevaba ya meses que no arrancaba el Windows y para estudiar fue lo mejor, iba todo rapido sin cuelgues y tenia todas las aplicaciones que yo queria y necesitaba.

Instale una vez la Suse la version 9 creo recordar ya que mirando una comparativa de distros vi que estaba, y dije vaya mira con la que tuviste el primer contacto, pero no se porque no termino de gustarme, quiza porque ya me habia acostumbrado al urpmi de mandrake.

Luego me hablaron de la ubuntu, y decidi ponerme la ubuntu, y la verdad es que la ubuntu funciona bastante bien, y la he tenido muchisimo tiempo unica y exclusivamente en mi ordenador, con el wine+WoW funcionando perfectamente y sin grandes problemas la verdad.

Pero un amigo mio que siempre me decia que la ubuntu era caca ya que el usa debian y dice que era más macho que yo, que la gentoo era la más personalizable y la distro más dificil de instalar, y le dije si consigo instalarla sere mas friki que tu? y me dijo que si.

Despues de esto me pique y dije por mis pip que la instalo y la consigo configurar, y me puse manos a la obra.

Si digo que todo a sido un lecho de rosas y que ha sido facilisimo os voy a mentir, pero ha sido más facil de lo que esperaba y me contaron, porque la verdad, si te lees la fantastica documentación que tiene gentoo en su pagina web, alguna cosa del wiki y para alguna duda que no puedas solucionar vienes a este FANTASTICO foro a buscar vuestra ayuda, no hay ningun problema en instalarla.

Y despues de configurarla, configurarte el kernel a tu medida, poner las USE que usas, haber echo prelink y todo eso que todos los de aqui hacemos al instalar esta distro, y ver durante unas horas codigo compilandose y haber arranado tu gnome (o escritorio que se prefiera) te sientes fantasticamente bien.

Además de todo eso me he ganado que mi amigo me diga que soy muy friki jajaja.

Por ultimo dar las gracias a todos los que me habeis ayudado tanto en mis dudas, problemas y etc.

----------

## sefirotsama

Entonces que es lo proximo para ti?

FreeBSD?

no... tampoco tiene tanto misterio....

LFS supongo, no?

----------

## achaw

Que le seguiria a LFS, hacer la gran Linus y crear tu kernel (+ GNU  :Smile: ) o la gran Bill/Jobs y robar un SO?

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Una cosa me intriga de todo tu post. Habiendo pasado por tantas dsitribuciones en la misma PC, cual anda mas rápido?

Llegué a Gentoo buscando fluidez y nada mas que eso. Me quedé por lo mucho que aprendí en dos días que me llevó hacer arrancar mi primera instalación con entorno gráfico y todo.

Antes si alguen me preguntaba si sabía de linux, le respondía que sí. Hoy, les digo que no. Cuanto mas aprendo mas me doy cuenta de lo poco que sé al respecto.

Ya que estamos offtopic y viendo la timeline de distribuciones, yo en todo caso, si me cambiara a otra seguría avanzando hacia el padre de la rama hasta llegar a slackware o por ahí cerca.

 *Quote:*   

> Pero un amigo mio que siempre me decia que la ubuntu era caca ya que el usa debian y dice que era más macho que yo

 

Debian? Nahhh... Debian fue el elegido en mis primeras incursiones en linux, si lo entendí y pude configurar sabiendo tan poco... 

Salud!

----------

## Zagloj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  hasta llegar a slackware o por ahí cerca.

 

 Si te sirve de algo Slack es la que me ha ido más fluida sin mayores retoques. Usé gentoo porque cambié a amd64 y descubrí también un mayor control con facilidad sobre lo que instalaba.

 Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Zagloj wrote:*   

> Usé gentoo porque cambié a amd64

 

Hay algun impedimento en Slax con amd64? 

(de todas formas, lo de cambiarme lo dije por decir, si usar una distribución complicada es ser macho de pelo en pecho, entonces mi honra está en juego y de aquí no me muevo!!)

Salud!

----------

## elsdello

Hola a todos,

a ver intentare responder a todo el mundo,

sefirotsama

--------------

Pues en LFS de momento no me he sentido atraido, por FreeBSD si que tengo curiosidad la verdad, a lo mejor lo pruebo con el virtualbox o en una particion aparte.

Ya se que tampoco tiene tanto misterio la Gentoo pero es que la gente me habia asustado mucho de que era tant dificil que el final te lo crees  :Very Happy: .

Inodoro_Pereyra

--------------------

Sobre que distro funciona más rapida para mi la más rapida es la gentoo sin duda alguna, con mi pc que es un ordenador bastante modesto, funciona bastante mejor y mas rapido, tambien comentar que solo en esta distribución he usado el hdparm para optimizar el disco duro.

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en lo que dices, cuando mams aprendes más cosas ves que no sabes  :Very Happy: .

Me han dicho que slackware funciona muy bien pero no la he catado.

Mi ordenador es un AMD athlon xp 2400 (2.0Ghz), 2 Gb RAM ddr, 120 Gb + 300 Gb IDE, Nvidia 6200.

----------

## Zagloj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hay algun impedimento en Slax con amd64? 

 

 Que no es Slackware  :Razz: , pero además estamos hablando de hace dos años... ya no voy a andar cambiando, y en Slack te falta muchos programas y toca compilar sin la comodidad de portage.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Sobre que distro funciona más rapida para mi la más rapida es la gentoo sin duda alguna

 

Me dejas tranquilo. En mi "nueva" (ya tiene 4 o 5 meses) PC, solo instalé Gentoo. Todo el disco para el solo.

Como no he probado ni voy a probar otra distribución al menos por ahora, tenía esa intriga...

Un amigo me prestó uno de esos CD con Ubuntu 7.04 y vaya si corría lento! Solo se lo pude atribuir a estar usandolo desde un CD, seguro que instalado va mucho mas rápido.

Salud!

----------

## achaw

Yo probe pocas distros, Debian, puppy, vector, ubuntu y por supuesto Gentoo. Y podria aseurar sobre esa experiencia que no hay nada mas rapido que Slackware. Si te gusta "ensuciarte las manos" un poco, probablemente sea una buena opcion, ya la recuerdo con cariño, aunque necesitaba mas comodidad, por eso estoy en Gentoo.

Saludos

----------

